# Episódio de Neve - 22 de Janeiro de 2013



## AnDré (21 Jan 2013 às 23:44)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

*Tópico Resumo do Evento*
Tópico de resumo para efeitos de histórico, com links para seguimentos, imagens e notícias













*Galeria de fotografias:*
 Neve - Serra de Nogueira - 22.01.2013 - (aprox. 1000 msnm)


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2013 às 23:44)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Neva com intensidade na Gralheira (1110m)


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 00:23)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Fiz um vídeo agora mesmo 
Resolução baixíssima porque foi upload no telemóvel.. 
Ainda estou cá cima (e a ficar sem gasóleo no carro hehe)


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 00:59)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*



João Pedro disse:


> Neva pela Nogueira então! E está ventinho... é melhor desceres.



Na descida já cai bem e a estrada já está branca..


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 01:06)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*



Mr.Henrique disse:


> Na descida já cai bem e a estrada já está branca..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlphdC_M5Kg&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Epá, Geocaching + Neve = Inveja^2!

De qualquer forma obrigado pelos registos.

--------------------

Na Gralheira acho que a entrada de ar quente aos 850hPa já estão a fazer estragos.
Continua a ver-se precipitação mas a neve está a desaparecer...


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 01:38)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*



pimigas disse:


> Deixa-te ficar por ai durante a noite e vai relatando a neve...



Haha mais nada?

Já sabes que, com os meus skills TT safava me bem 




AnDré disse:


> Epá, Geocaching + Neve = Inveja^2!
> 
> De qualquer forma obrigado pelos registos.
> 
> --------------------



Consegui fazer um found. Ainda ia abordar um VG, mas achei que já era demasiado agressivo, visto que estava sozinho e o CB do carro já só dava gasóleo para mais 18km ( e estava a 14 de casa )


_____

Bem já estou na cidade de Bragança, e foi com algum desânimo que vi tudo molhado, e a chover 

De facto a única neve na cidade, é a que veio no meu capot:






Anyway, algumas fotos do alto da Serra da Nogueira. 
Fiz bem a súbida... Mas a descida já foi feita em ritmo muito lento visto que a estrada já estava branca...
(fotos do telemóvel)


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 08:14)

Vista do meu quarto:






Temp actual: 0,7


----------



## salgado (22 Jan 2013 às 08:29)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

foto da neve a cair ás 8 horas...


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2013 às 08:42)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Trancoso, 800/850 metros






Por Viseu chuva fraca com uns 2ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2013 às 08:46)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Volta a nevar por aqui. 2ºC.

Esta noite, o GFS falhou nas cotas por uns 150m.

Acumulação aos 750m, mais coisa, menos coisa.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 09:20)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Aguiar da Beira, há 30 minutos:





Fotografia de Márcia Monteiro

E neve bem agora em Trancoso:


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 09:33)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Mais umas imagens de Aguiar da Beira há instantes.
(Fotografias de Sérgio Cautela)


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 09:52)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Guarda...


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 09:58)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Volta a nevar com intensidade em Trancoso:


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 10:08)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.

Fotografias de Alexandra Duarte


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 10:09)

O cenário melhor bastante por aqui!  :-) 












Temperatura actual: 0,1


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 10:12)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Começa a acumular qualquer coisa em Manteigas:






EDIT (10h25)


----------



## Mr.Henrique (22 Jan 2013 às 10:50)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

A Serra da Nogueira está... fantástica!
Apesar do acesso estar cortado, está muito bom para passear  Sem vento 

Fotos como manda a lei!:




















Já agora em Bragança está assim: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wsiy6enf8qlkrmj/2013-01-22 09.14.44.mp4


----------



## CSOF (22 Jan 2013 às 11:04)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Sr.ª do Monte (S. João da Pesqueira)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Senador (22 Jan 2013 às 12:07)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Há pouco no alto da serra do Alvão na A24...



Desculpem a qualidade, upload via 3G


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 12:16)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2013*



Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Vim de S. Mamede agora mesmo. A 800m 1.5ºC (no carro) nevava sem acumular! Subi mas ao fim de 15m parou. Marcava 0.0ºC
> Por isso apenas um aguaceiro.
> A ver como corre a tarde!







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2013 às 12:18)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Neve esta manhã no Sabugal, distrito da Guarda.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 12:30)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*





Mogadouro, David Machado






Sernancelhe, Rodrigo Nogueira





Sernancelhe, Rodrigo Nogueira






Penedono, Ricardina Aguiar





Penedono






Guarda, Mariana Santos





Guarda, Diogo Lopes






Montalegre, Paula Gonçalves





Serra do Larouco, Paula Gonçalves

Fonte: TVI24


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2013 às 12:30)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Mais uma foto do nevão desta manhã no Sabugal.


----------



## Black_Heart (22 Jan 2013 às 12:32)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Subida para as Penhas da Saúde (entre 1000 e 1200 m) =)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=600870139938992

Grande nevão =)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 12:34)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2013*



SpiderVV disse:


> A precipitação parece estar longe agora que passaram alguns mais fortes... Durante um deles a temperatura desceu aos 5,3ºC mas já tenho 6,6ºC de novo. Mínima de 5,1ºC.
> 
> 
> Excelente  E bela foto, Nuno, a ver se desce a cota!



Video que fiz à pouco!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 12:43)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2013*

Perspectiva de um aguaceiro de neve esta manhã!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 12:50)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2013*

Em Marvão também nevou!!! Foto de Marília Carrilho.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DRC (22 Jan 2013 às 13:28)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Neve esta manhã junto à povoação de Fóios, concelho do Sabugal.




Fotografia de José Manuel Campos, presidente da Junta de Freguesia dos Fóios


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 13:51)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Imagem de Montalegre enviada por Ana Salgueiro, a partir do nosso facebook.







--------------------


Mais algumas fotografias da TVI24






Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, Petra Matias





Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, Petra Matias





Vilar Formoso, Mónica Araújo


*Nota:* Existem algumas fotografias na página da TVI24, nomeadamente da Maia e de Recarei, que não se tratam de neve mas de granizo.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 14:37)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Neste momento vê-se nevar nas webcams de Manteigas e Aldeia da Serra (Seia).

Na Gralheira um grupo de pessoas vai brincando na neve.

-----------------------------

Mais fotografias de:

Montalegre












Fonte: tsf.pt

-----------------------

E do Parque Natural de Montesinho:


----------



## PedroNTSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 14:38)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

A ver se é desta que pega!!!  *1,7ºC*


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 14:47)

Por cá neva forte há cerca de meia hora. 

A neve da manha já tinha derretido, mas agora já está tudo branco de novo. :-)






0 graus exactos neste momento.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 14:58)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Neva novamente de forma abundante na Gralheira:








Em Manteigas já está a querer pegar a neve.


----------



## Trepas (22 Jan 2013 às 15:51)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Arouca - Serra da Freita. A neve já chegou! ♥
@foto de Miguel Sousa


----------



## panda (22 Jan 2013 às 16:11)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*





Neve no casal da serra,Tortosendo com acumulação a partir dos 730M


----------



## rodrigom (22 Jan 2013 às 16:32)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*






Caramulo, tirada da página:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92091390.23746.146003822094147&type=1&theater


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 16:39)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Neva com grande intensidade em Loriga. Há mais de uma hora que não para...


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2013 às 17:10)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Neva com intensidade agora o suficiente para pintar tudo de branco.


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Jan 2013 às 17:21)

Tudo calmo por agora. 

Fica uma última foto da vila antes de anoitecer... 






Sigo com -0,2, se a temperatura se mantiver podemos ter gelo durante a noite...


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2013 às 17:42)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Mais umas imagens da queda de neve em diferentes localidades
Fonte: TVI24.





Vila Pouca de Aguiar, por Jéssica Batista





Samorinha, Carrazeda de Ansiães, por Maria Celestino





Resende, por Cláudia Rodrigues





Pedras Salgadas, por Vera Guedes





Freixo de Espada à Cinta, por Cláudio Pinto





Foios, por Pedro Henriques.

------------------------------

Ainda, Lapa, Sernancelhe, há instantes.
Fotografia de Pedro Nantes


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2013 às 17:52)




----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2013 às 17:55)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*






Neve em Lamego hoje à tarde


----------



## dgstorm (22 Jan 2013 às 18:00)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Hoje segui caminho bem cedo... Em Vieira do Minho ora caía chuva, ora granizo, ora uns flocos de neve! Depois segui em direçao a Montalegre... estrada impecavel apesar da grande acumulação!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/160/ceqzckwdkjoafndigfnmld.mp4


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 18:11)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Por Loriga às 16:30 H


----------



## Defender (22 Jan 2013 às 18:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Boa noite

Durante a hora de almoço o aspecto na Serra da Lousã no acesso ao Trevim era este:













Talvez agora esteja bem melhor  ... 


Cumprimentos

Pedro Paiva


----------



## dgstorm (22 Jan 2013 às 18:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Aqui fica o pequeno video


----------



## Vince (22 Jan 2013 às 18:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Eu e o ajrebelo andámos pelo Monte de St. Isabel, Terras de Bouro.
Resumidamente foi:

 > 300/400 metros - sleet/água neve
 > 600 metros - neve
 > 700/800 metros - acumulação

Mas as cotas nas vertentes das serras que se avistavam em redor variavam muito, havia serras com cotas de 800 sem ponta de neve, e outras que deviam acumular logo aos 400 m.

Os períodos mais intensos de neve eram sempre antecedidos por queda intensa de graupel, o frio descia e depois sim, caiam grandes flocos de neve sequinha que agarrava bem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jan 2013 às 19:07)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Acabadinhas de chegar da minha aldeia, Paradela de Monforte, Chaves...


----------



## Scuderia (22 Jan 2013 às 19:17)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Por volta das 18 ficou escuro 4 trovões  

2 Routers ao ar  

Montes de Granizo , de tal forma que patinava tanto com carro como andar a pé lol

Agua Longa - Santo Tirso


----------



## Roger24 (22 Jan 2013 às 19:27)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Na Guarda está assim com trovoada de neve...


----------



## Roger24 (22 Jan 2013 às 19:31)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*






[/url]
upload pics[/IMG]Na Guarda estação está assim..





[/url]
photo sharing websites[/IMG]


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 19:34)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2013*

Outro...no momento em começou a acumular:

http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/7277/hh4ntqacoobacydtbeyooj.mp4


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 19:51)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Boticas na parte da manhã e Lamas de Olo...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 19:54)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2013*

Por Marvão, São Mamede e arredores... (Por Dom Dinis)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## filipecastela (22 Jan 2013 às 20:38)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Boa noite,

Durante a tarde foi sempre assim.
Pelas 18h30 caiu um valente nevão.


----------



## Norther (22 Jan 2013 às 21:38)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Por aqui desde o meio da tarde cai agua neve e não passa disso  neve cai acima dos 700m na zona mais alta do Tortosendo, amanha tiro fotos.

A tarde caía neve na zona alta do Tortosendo, Casal da Serra
As fotos são de telemóvel,






Encosta da Covilhã




Em Trancoso um amigo meu tem mandado fotos de telemovel e foi-me relatando o episódio, nevou de manha mas a neve pela hora de almoço derreteu



 

A tarde pelas 2h começou a nevar e ate agora ainda não parou, ja vai com 4cm ou mais porque ja a 1h me mandou a foto



 



 



 

Na Lagoa Comprida Serra da Estrela onde trabalha outro amigo meu mandou-me uma foto de manha





falei a pouco com ele e disse que tem para ai meio metro de neve a porta 

E neste momento neva com intencidade por aqui que alegria


----------



## Guto Rocha (22 Jan 2013 às 21:39)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Agora será que acumulará na Covilhã???
Parte alta da cidade:


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 21:54)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*





























































































Fotos de Bragança (São Bartolomeu, Formil) e Vinhais se houver curiosidade em saber o local de alguma em  especial é só perguntar!


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 22:05)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Neva com grande intensidade na vila de loriga


----------



## Roger24 (22 Jan 2013 às 22:07)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

FOTOS TIRADAS NA GUARDA(ESTAÇÃO) HÁ 30MIN ATRÁS E CONTINUA A NEVAR COM GRANDE INTENSIDADE E JUNTAMENTE COM TROVOADA. UM CENÁRIO MAGNIFICO NÃO AXAM???




host images




photo sharing sites




free image hosting




host images




picture hosting




online photo storage




image ru




free image hosting


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 22:15)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Loriga - 21:50m


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2013 às 22:21)

Grande compilação!  Só é pena não ser eu o autor de nenhuma das fotos ou vídeos!  Um dia como há muito já não sei via em Portugal.


----------



## FJC (22 Jan 2013 às 22:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*



Pisfip disse:


> Já neva no Distrito de Leiria (Castanheira de Pêra)
> Fonte Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...12304016.13834.100000259041552&type=1&theater



Boas.

Peço desculpa, mas não acredito que essa foto tenha sido tirada hoje! Foi carregada À 6 horas, cerca das 16h's! E antes dessa hora estava relativamente perto desse local, e não se via nada! Antes das 15 a serra não tinha neve até junto ao Parque Eolico. O que pintou a serra de brano no inicio nem foi neve, foi Sleet ou Ice Pellets. Meto uma foto que vale o mesmo que essa apresentada.





Antes da subida. Uma foto da serra em frente à da lousã, subindo pela castanheira e a outra da serra da lousã.









Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PedroNTSantos (22 Jan 2013 às 22:23)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Pelo menos a parte alta da Covilhã tirou a barriga de misérias...


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Jan 2013 às 22:28)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 22:49)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Agora neve acompanhada de trovoada:


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 23:03)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*



João Ferreira disse:


> Loriga está fantástica, bons registos.



Muito mesmo....


----------



## ACalado (22 Jan 2013 às 23:21)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Caiu aqui um mini nevão a pouco para tirar a barriga de misérias


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2013 às 23:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Boa noite

Uf!  Estou estafado de ler tantas mensagens aqui no seguimento do litoral norte.
Muita gente nova por cá, sangue quente na guelra e muita vontade. Sim senhor!

Hoje fui andando ao volante do veículo, mas sempre pelo concelho e pelas serranias do concelho.
Infelizmente aquilo que se previa aconteceu: não nevou.
Alguma água-neve de manhã e à tarde, e aparentemente alguns flocos "perdidos" agora pelo noite - coincidente com os relatos do vizinho  *Freamunde!Allez*.
Foi um entre bastantes episódios que já presenciei aqui no concelho. Mas sabe sempre bem este "suspense"...
Agora que cai a noite o frio aumenta mas diminui a precipitação - nas últimas imagens de satélite parece que acabaram as células com potencial para nos deixar neve.

Hoje pelas 02.07h (madrugada pois!), num aguaceiro mais violente, obtive o meu máximo (absoluto da estação) em termos de vento médio (49,3 km\h) e em termos de rajada máxima (73,8 km\h). Como fico numa espécie de "buraco" quanto ao vento, é um valor altíssimo e imagino que valores terão sido atingidos bem perto daqui em zonas expostas...

Sigo com *3,9ºC* (temperatura a subir), com vento fraco a moderado.

Este tem sido um mês muito interessante, ainda que não tenha nevado.

Deixo aqui umas fotos da neve vista ao longe, a partir da Citânia de Sanfins de Ferreira (570 mts altitude).
Na 1ª foto há 1 ponto branco num monte - é o Sameiro-Braga, e ao seu lado direito observam-se as Serras da Peneda-Soajo com um manto branco:





Nesta observa-se também na zona central neve em serras da zona de Póvoa de Lanhoso\Vieira do Minho:





Nesta observa-se em 1º plano a cidade de Guimarães e ao fundo a serra do Gerês branquinha:





Nesta última vê-se a serra da Cabreira com o seu manto alvo:




A distância e as condições sempre difíceis não permitiram melhor captação...




VerticalHorizon disse:


> Amigos de paços, não seria o primeiro Inverno que Paços teria neve mais do que uma vez...
> Em 2009, Paços teve 4 episódios de neve...um deles mesmo muito notório!



Sem dúvida *VerticalHorizon*. Temos de saber esperar. Ainda temos inverno pela frente, mesmo que isto acalme um pouco nas próximas semanas...


----------



## jonaslor (22 Jan 2013 às 23:38)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Ate amanhã....
23.00m


----------



## FJC (22 Jan 2013 às 23:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Boa noite!


Fotos tiradas hoje na visita à serra lousã.









































Videos:
Com direito a trovão ao segundo 18

descida serra


Inicio do dia a verificar alerta vermelho mar, em são Pedro


----------



## Defender (22 Jan 2013 às 23:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Boa noite

Como prometido num post anterior deixo aqui o link para as fotos de neve na Serra da Lousã.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.564342713594707.142718.100000569495315&type=1

Nevava com intensidade por volta das 21:00 às cotas 850/900 metros.

Cumprimentos

Pedro Paiva


----------



## Norther (23 Jan 2013 às 00:07)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Fotos da Serra da Estrela a traves da Escola de Esqui e Snowboard Turistrela - Serra da Estrela

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9001388.116751.507282189292933&type=1&theater


----------



## PedroNGV (23 Jan 2013 às 01:01)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Vídeo da Guarda:


----------



## joselamego (23 Jan 2013 às 01:05)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Neve no Parque Biológico da Serra Meadas, Lamego

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=497330690319395&set=a.338361672882965.94418.186817158037418&type=1


----------



## Stinger (23 Jan 2013 às 01:15)

Bem cheguei agora a casa , foi um fantastico dia com tudo no ponto 

Correu tudo bem 

Foi á busca da neve e fui previligiado com tempestade de neve com trovoada ehehe

Vou postar as fotos todas e o video neste post :

Quando cheguei lá pensei que iria derreter tudo conforme está nesta foto:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



























































Mais fotos virao , e o video com um trovao :


----------



## Sanctos (23 Jan 2013 às 01:57)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Boas
Aproveitei uma folga no dia de ontem para dar um salto ao Gerês. Ás 10h a temperatura na Maia parecia demasiado alta para ter surpresas nas serras mais próximas, fiz-me à estrada. A temperatura ia baixando, negativa a partir das Cerdeirinhas.





Barragem da Venda Nova já com alguma neve nas bermas, Cabreira e Barroso já pintado.





Entre Venda Nova e Paradela boa acumulação.









Pitões das Junias ao longe, inacessível ao meu veículo.





Cheguei a Paradela por volta das 13h e começou a nevar. Fui até Outeiro sempre com neve.





Em Covelães vi que realmente era impossível para mim ir até Pitões. Grande camada de neve ainda aos 900 e picos.





Rumei a Cabril. Pelo caminho sempre a nevar, até descer da cota 600m.





Tentei ir até à Pedra Bela mas acima da Ermida voltava a nevar e a inclinação já requeria correntes, não me dei ao trabalho.
De referir que o termómetro do carro enquanto nevava, andou sempre entre -2,5º e -4º (com tanto gelo à frente xD).
Cumps


----------



## Hermano1x (23 Jan 2013 às 02:28)

Fotos tiradas na Nossa Senhora Da Pena hoje a noite por volta das 22h 











Estas foram tiradas numa aldeia chamada sanguinhedo a 10 quilómetros no máximo da vila real


----------



## jonaslor (23 Jan 2013 às 11:43)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Vídeo - Loriga à noite....


----------



## jonaslor (23 Jan 2013 às 11:50)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Loriga ao acordar, com alguma neve já a derreter...


----------



## Mago (23 Jan 2013 às 12:00)

Cidade da Guarda


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2013 às 12:03)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Lapa, Sernancelhe. 880-900m de altitude.

Fotografia de ontem à tarde:





Por Célia Silva


E fotografias de hoje de manhã, depois de ter voltado a nevar intensamente durante a noite.

Fotografias da autoria de Pedro Nantes.


----------



## DRC (23 Jan 2013 às 12:04)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Sabugal, esta manhã


----------



## Migas (23 Jan 2013 às 14:45)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Mais um fim de tarde (ontem) a não esquecer na Cabreira
Consegui sair a meio da tarde de Guimarães, com destino Cabreira, Talefe. Mas não conhecia o percurso para chegar lá acima, pelo que contornei toda a cabreira à procura de um acesso "razoável".
Acumulação a partir de 800m, 20cm aos 1000m, 30cm aos 1170m, o mais alto que cheguei.
Mesmo com 20cm de neve, cruzei com um carro 4X2 apenas. Será também um meteomaluco?
Mais um abraço de Nogueiró, Braga
E mais fotos em: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/g8d00h34gukigu3/neAWfQPuT8

A 1150m:










A 900m:


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2013 às 14:52)

Sabugueiro, Serra da Estrela:





Montalegre, in facebook do Município de Montalegre (com uma galeria imensa de fotos)


----------



## Johnny (23 Jan 2013 às 16:29)

Ontem por *Vieira do Minho, Montalegre e Boticas*:

Por volta das 15:30 começa a nevar intensamente a cerca de 500m, Ruivães, V. do Minho... e a acumular...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Na EN 103, entre os 500 e os 600m, o cenário era este (15:30):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aos 600/650m...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

650/700m, ao fundo a aldeia de Zebral (V. Minho) em plena Serra da Cabreira...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Campos (V. Minho) a cerca de 750m...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (23 Jan 2013 às 16:33)

A cerca de 800m, ainda no concelho de Vieira do Minho, em Campos e Lamalonga...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jonaslor (23 Jan 2013 às 17:12)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

QUEDA DE NEVE EM LORIGA- VÍDEOS


O começo do cair da neve em Loriga
[ame="http://youtu.be/H5ZOlyJAnrQ"]http://youtu.be/H5ZOlyJAnrQ[/ame]

Noite:
[ame="http://youtu.be/HbbM79-xcKs"]http://youtu.be/HbbM79-xcKs[/ame]

Hoje de manhã:
[ame="http://youtu.be/fQhqf4dAilk"]http://youtu.be/fQhqf4dAilk[/ame]


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2013 às 19:05)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

*Jovens constroem iglô na Guarda*




Um grupo de jovens aproveitou a abundância de neve na Guarda para construir um iglô - abrigo típico das zonas de frio extremo -, no principal largo da cidade. O projeto está a ser muito comentado nas redes sociais na Internet e está também a atrair gente ao local, que quer ver de perto a obra que foi concluída na madrugada desta quarta-feira. "Começámos quatro a fazê-lo, eu e mais três amigos, e a sua construção envolveu cerca de 25 pessoas. As pessoas, à medida que passavam e se apercebiam do que estávamos a fazer, foram querendo ajudar e nós aceitámos", contou Daniel Andrade, criativo no ‘Trinta e Três Atelier’ da Guarda, à agência Lusa.
O jovem indicou que a ideia de fazer aquela construção invulgar foi sua e do colega de ateliê André Faustino: "A ideia inicial seria construir um boneco de neve, só que já é uma coisa tão banal que decidimos fazer cubos em vez de bolas e lembrámo-nos do iglô." A estrutura feita de neve e gelo, que ainda se mantém no largo da Sé Catedral - a sala de visitas da cidade da Guarda - tem cerca de 1,75 metros de altura, 2,20 metros de diâmetro e capacidade para seis pessoas sentadas. Começou a ser construído pelas 22h30 de terça-feira e foi terminado pelas 05h00 de quarta-feira.
Daniel Andrade referiu que o grupo executou o iglô "um bocado" por aquilo que conhecia de imagens, não tendo utilizado nenhuma técnica especial. "Até surgiu um rapaz que não conhecíamos que nos deu uma dica ou outra para criar a inclinação do iglu", indicou. O jovem reconhece que o resultado final ficou "um espetáculo, superou as expectativas e conseguiu juntar as pessoas da cidade, num dia em que caiu neve na Guarda, que é a marca da cidade".
Referiu que alguns dos habitantes que viram a obra "já dizem que poderia tornar-se tradição e, futuramente, em vez do iglu, fazer outra coisa qualquer, para aproveitamento da neve". O iglô que começou por ser uma brincadeira de quatro amigos tem atraído, ao longo desta quarta-feira, "muita gente até à Praça Velha", segundo Elsa Fernandes, vereadora da Câmara da Guarda responsável pelo pelouro do turismo.
"É um projeto interessantíssimo, está bem conseguido e bem trabalhado. Os jovens que ali investiram algumas horas da noite foram felizes e criativos", reconheceu a autarca. O facto de o iglô desaparecer, em breve, com o aumento das temperaturas, "torna-o ainda mais atrativo", concluiu.

*E.A.*

Correio da Manhã


----------



## trepkos (23 Jan 2013 às 20:59)

Fotos e um Video da queda de neve em Marvão na manhã do dia 22.









E o vídeo.


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2013 às 21:15)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Montanhas a norte de Bragança (hoje e tirada da cidade)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CptRena (23 Jan 2013 às 21:17)

Johnny disse:


>



Podia ser um painel de instrumentos de uma aeronave, mas não é


----------



## ACAR (23 Jan 2013 às 22:23)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*

Boa noite,

Deixo algumas imagens do evento de ontem:

Granizo - Covelas, Trofa - final da tarde (fotos de telemóvel fraquinho)










Neve - Serra do Viso, Celorico de Basto - início da noite


























No Viso, tinha neve contínua a partir dos 700m +/-, mas pelo que me contaram, durante o dia chegou a acumular a partir dos 500m.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2013 às 02:06)

Cotelo, Castro Daire. 
Serra de Montemuro.

(Fotografias de Edgar Gonçalves)


----------



## CSOF (24 Jan 2013 às 09:46)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*










imagens de Penedono


----------



## Johnny (24 Jan 2013 às 12:11)

Continuação...

Campos, Vieira do Minho, 800m altitude- 15:30 (22 de Janeiro de 2013)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Lamalonga, V. Minho, 800m...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (24 Jan 2013 às 12:18)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Já no concelho de Montalegre, Linharelhos, tb a cerca de 800m:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Descida para as Minas da Borralha...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (24 Jan 2013 às 12:31)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O complexo mineiro...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

.... ainda aos 800m...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (24 Jan 2013 às 12:38)

Em Salto, Montalegre... entre os 800/850m





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (24 Jan 2013 às 15:57)

Moro em Braga e há minutos atrás reparei q as serras a norte da cidade, Gerês, Amarela e Cabreira continuam pintadas de branco, nos seus pontos mais altos (talvez acima dos 1100/1200m)...


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2013 às 02:38)

Boa noite e Bom Ano Novo caros colegas meteoeloucos! 

Apesar da minha falta de tempo, não poderia deixar de passar um evento destes, sem vir aqui deixar a minha gotinha de água e os meus registos da queda de neve no ponto mais alto do Alentejo, a Serra de São Mamede.
Não pude por lá estar no dia 22 a assistir à sua queda ao vivo e a cores, mas graças à dedicação e esforço do Nuno e do Trepkos, aos quais agradeço muito pela partilha desinteressada , pudemos vê-la e saber das suas aparições pelo extremo Norte do Alto Alentejo!
Sei bem que não é muito quando comparado com os registos de latitudes mais a Norte do nosso território, mas é neve alentejana e mais não preciso de dizer! 

Estive pela Serra dia 23 de Janeiro e quando lá cheguei, pelas 11h ainda alguns acessos estavam cortados pela GNR.







Havia neve visível nas zonas mais abrigadas ou onde mais acumulou desde os 800m, mas já em escassa quantidade
































Aqui o resultado dos dois últimos eventos meteorológicos, a depressão “Gong” e a queda de neve a cotas médias baixas.







A cerca de 9km de distância, em linha recta, a altaneira Marvão, aparentemente já sem neve.







Faço aqui um aparte e lhes deixo estas 3 fotos de Marvão nevado, duas durante o dia e uma à noite. A sua autora é a página do Facebook: Mercearia de Marvão de Catarina Machado:


















Algumas zonas ainda na cota dos 800m apresentavam um pouco mais de acumulação, mas derretia a bom ritmo. A temperatura rondava os 5ºC e havia um ventinho por vezes mais intenso que resultava numa sensação térmica negativa certamente. 












Como não podia deixar de ser tive de a “experimentar” e realmente era neve alentejana da melhor qualidade! 







Já eram 12h04 quando apareceu uma patrulha da GNR e lá retirou a bendita da interdição, subi então até aos 1025m de São Mamede e pelo caminho foi aumentando a quantidade de neve no solo, certamente que na noite de 22 de Janeiro haveria uma boa camada a partir dos 900m de altitude.

















E ei-la então, a placa que indica o caminho para o ponto mais alto do Alentejo.







E cerca de 1Km mais à frente, lá cheguei então ao alto da Serra de S. Mamede:



























Aqui a neve já abundava mais e assim a “olhómetro” rondava os 10cm/15cm. Isto apesar do nevoeiro que ajudava a derreter o branco elemento de forma mais acelerada. 












Este é o marco geodésico de 2ª Ordem, que referencia o ponto mais alto, 1025m, da serra.






_Só a título de curiosidade e para quem não sabe, os marcos geodésicos marcam pontos de terreno em locais elevados e em linha de visão para com outros vértices, formando em conjunto a rede geodésica portuguesa.
Esta nossa rede é formada por vértices geodésicos que se dividem em três ordens de importância:

1ª Ordem - pirâmides quadrangulares distando 30 a 60 km
2ª Ordem - cilindro + cone listados distando 20 a 30 km
3ª Ordem - cilindro + cone distando 5 a 10 km_


Estive lá no alto até cerca das 13h e ainda caiu alguma fraca precipitação, mormente no estado líquido mas também com pequenos cristais de gelo à mistura, pois a temperatura variava entre os 2ºC e os 3ºC (medidos com o temómetro do carro).
































O que mais gosto em plena natureza é adentrar-me em plena mata e desfrutar dos sons da natureza e do silêncio reinante. Apesar de uma imagem ser melhor que mil palavras, não se alcança a transmitir totalmente, mas consegue-se ter alguma percepção do que me refiro. É um misto de magia e e pequenez...

















Por aqui termino com um grande abraço a toda a família meteoPT. Um bem haja a todos e renovados parabéns por tantas melhorias que encontrei.
Grande trabalho sem dúvida!


----------



## Veterano (25 Jan 2013 às 08:41)

Grande reportagem, actioman.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2013 às 20:47)

actioman disse:


>



Mais uma excelente reportagem


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2013 às 13:42)

Neve Alentejana, fantástico


----------



## Scuderia (26 Jan 2013 às 21:48)

Hoje de manha Pitões das Junias 







Andei vaguear pelos montes e em alguns sítios tinha neve pelos joelhos lol


----------



## trepkos (26 Jan 2013 às 23:38)

Parabéns Actioman! Excelente post!

Eu saí de Marvão ainda antes da neve começar a acumular. E também não fui para os lados de São Mamede ( nunca fui e nem sei o caminho para se subir ).

Também se tivesse ido deveria ter tido problemas para descer depois. 

A próxima vez que for prevista neve para esse cantinho mágico do Alentejo, quero lá voltar a estar!


----------



## Johnny (27 Jan 2013 às 12:32)

Neve na "minha" aldeia- Seixo de Ansiães, Carrazeda de Ansiães (Bragança), aldeia alto-duriense... 

Já por diversas vezes "postei" fotos desta mesma aldeia, mas no verão, com temperaturas máximas a superar facilmente os 40º/45º (à cota 100m, junto ao rio Douro), desta feita, nevou a partir da cota 500m...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

